# Battery Replacement For 24V I Pilot



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

This is for my Hewes Bayfisher 16.
The day has finally come where my trolling motor batteries are dead. I noticed the life getting shorter on my last few trips, ultimately leading to my steering and GPS working, but not enough voltage to give the motor thrust. The motor has been tank tested on new power and works fine. The current TM battery setup is two 12V duracell AGMs that are 44ah each. The sticker indicates that they were purchased in 2014. From quick research, it seems that the overall consensus is that this isn't enough power. These batteries must have been an anomaly because I was generally satisfied with the run time and didn't fully deplete them until very late in their life, 8 years old.
In looking to replace, I originally wanted to go with LiFePO4. As with most things, my dog sensed a surplus in money and decided to have a $1,800 seizure(All well now). Anyways, there goes my lithium budget.
I'm starting to research AGM options, and am concerned that I would be making a mistake going back with a battery set most consider to be inadequate. The next option I have found with more ah is a Group 24 West Marine AGM at 79ah. This seems like a fair price at $249 each. The only downside is that I will take on an additional 40lbs and have to expand my battery storage for a larger footprint, which I have the room to do.

Does anyone have experience going from a 44ah to 79ah system? Does it really produce close to twice the run time? Any Hewes owners have specific input? Any outside opinions are welcomed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

For just a little bit more you can go LiFePO4, it will be 60 ah, but will result in almost double the run time you have now due to the way the discharge voltage varies with AGM. These will save you a ton of weight and are smaller than your current batteries.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I run two 110ah marine batteries from Walmart. About $100 ea and they’ll run for a few seasons before any issues. I thought I saw 130ah batteries there last time, not sure. Heavy yes, but is draft that important when running a trolling motor…


----------

